# This seems like the right place for this...



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

How many posts have you posted in all? lol, some one made a thread about their 125th post and i was curious about every one else, i, myself, have made 1,863 LOL. i talk ALOT  but i've never really thought about it until now, you know? 
SO, how many have you got? lol, lets 'one-up' each other XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i think i am at 2,171 or something like that. at 2,500 i will be a bronze member


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I had no idea that the senior and bronze member things were from posts lmao...


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

I have no idea lol

not many considering how long I have been a member here lol


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Hah! Another Okie!!!!! sweet!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

You have 56 lol. 

are you the one who made a thread about photography, or your set-up or something?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

1,740 :d


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Whoo! keep up the good work lol! thats actually alot....


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

I added to one of the photography threads and have one called Photo Booth Trials


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought so, those were some amazing Fish, and pictures too.


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Well thank you!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

3,825th post. xD 
I just like to know that I've been apart of this forum quite a bit. I talk more than all of you! Hehe


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Lets see, I'm at 1,813... Now 1,814. Tee Hee. Geez Lebron! You started months after me and you have doubled mine!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That my friend, is when a bettaholic is bored of FB and finds a Betta forum. This is like FB to me except all about Bettas!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> That my friend, is when a bettaholic is bored of FB and finds a Betta forum. This is like FB to me except all about Bettas!


I have never found FB interesting


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol your welcome RichardA And dannnng lebron!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I know right! Lol -Misters
Me neither, it's a place where stalkers find their prey.  - Shirley


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I know right! Lol -Misters
> Me neither, it's a place where stalkers find their prey.  - Shirley


100% agreed. I have an ex boyfriend that would love to be my personal stalker. I would have to ignore a ton of people. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

People these days. :roll: I should make an ad that says...

"FACEBOOK. Is it ever safe?" (Dun Dun DUN (!))


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha!!! LOL!!! True....I have 102 posts! Not much compared to everyone else! Whats above a junior member? And how many post to have to do to get there?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are the rankings...
New Member (0-99)
Junior Member (100-499)
Member (500-999)
Senior Member (1000-2000 or 3000)
Etc Etc...

I don't really know for the seniors but the rest I'm sure are true.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! I just got junior member! Haha! I didnt post much in the beginning because I didn't know much about this site and I was a little shy! ;p but I'm getting better!


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I obviously don't have anything over 100, because I can't post in the area were you can ask about buying bettas from people XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Why can't you post there?? Just go to the little POST THREAD sign! Just gotta look closely....


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

mhm! ^^^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You can't post in the Classifieds section if you have under 100 posts. You can't have anything to say when you're there, best to PM people to get stuff.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

397 posts...not a lot


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

this is my 383 post. wait... so shouldn't I be a junior member?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, idk...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... Crap, I don't know. :rofl:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL, Lebron.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

This is number 73, LOL. I was a lurker for a year or better before I joined, though! =)


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

hi, i was a lurker too, but i am still only around the 80 post mark. 
:roll:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha! I didn't take me long to join! Now at 122 I think....


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I joined it before i even got the chance to actually check it out lol.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

420! I need to start posting more!! I'm on here enough, but mostly just reading!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO needs to check...
woah 3117
since when? I swear it was 1000 the last time I checked. lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

New Member (0-99)
Junior Member (100-499)
Member (500-999)
Senior Member (1000-2499)
Bronze Member (2500-5000) i think...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Dang.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Gorgeous fish btw.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

163 ;p and still going!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

2,215.... te he he he


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

this be 223! so...much...more...to...go...before...i...reach...senior


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol oh yeah, indefinably!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

150. Hurr hurr.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol. hurr.


----------



## CapeCodClownfish (Nov 1, 2012)

If I count this one... I have 3.... I'm a newbie to this forum, but not to keeping fish. I may end up talking a lot too.... I hope any future info I divulge is found to be entertaining and helpful by all. I tend to ask a lot of questions in life, so I can imagine it won't be different here... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

get a betta....


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, hurr.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Hurr.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

-.o huuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ;-;


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I dunno, take a look for me!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Wait I found it 814 with this one.

I joined in July 2012.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hurrr herp derp


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

BLAH hurrr derp derp herp derp hurrr lol


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hurr hurr hurra hurra herr herr xD


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Just over 100. I guess 100 is the magic number as I have lost my "New Member" status.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol yay


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hurr de de hurr hurr hurr!! LoL! Yes definitely get a betta! Just do some research first!


----------

